# Three Doves Need Home - SF Bay Area



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The post was forwarded to me from the president of the ADA. If anyone can give these doves a home, please contact the noted party directly.

Terry

---------------------------------------
_We have friends in San Francisco that are going home to Japan . They have three doves that need a new home. Can you help find some one in the Bay Area that would like to have these birds ?
Contact Fred Willoughby
[email protected]_


----------

